# Royal Arrow-Mobil Tanker



## trevor bates (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone who served on the Mobil tanker Royal Arrow between August 1966 and August 1967, it would be great to have a trip down memory lane.


----------



## brisea (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re Royal Arrow*



trevor bates said:


> Anyone who served on the Mobil tanker Royal Arrow between August 1966 and August 1967, it would be great to have a trip down memory lane.


HALO TREVOR
i DID NOT SAIL ON THE ROYAL ARROW BUT MY MATE DID AS I WAS ON SYLVAN ARROW SAME TIME. MY MATES NAME IS GEORGE PATTIE AND WAS A JUNIOR ENG FIRST TRIPPER AND CAME FROM NORTH SHIELDS WHOME I HAVE NOT BEEN IN TOUCH WITH FOR YEARS BUT WILL SEE HIM IN A WEEKS TIME FOR A DRINK. IF YOU REMEMBER HIM I WILL PASS ON ANY MESSAGE AS HE IS NOT ON THE INTERNET AS HE IS PRETTY WELL BLIND SO REGISTERED AS SUCH! HOPE YOU KNOW HIM


----------



## trevor bates (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Brisea
Sorry I have not posted a reply sooner but have been unavailable for some time. I do remember some 5th engineers on the Arrow and the name George rings a bell. Also one called Stevie and Geordie( his photo is on a post by Aussieleckie). All of these came from Newcastle or North Shields I seem to recall. My name then was Trevor Chapman and I served on the Arrow as a Deck Cadet. I hope my memory is correct as it all seems a long time ago now.Sorry to hear about your mates eyesight please give him my best.
cheers
Trevor


----------



## Graeme (Seedy baby) (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi, I didn't come along until 1970 and sailed on the Sylvan Arrow, when she was sold in Paulsboro. I'd heard of George Pattie, some said they called him jappaty as a nickname. I heard he was docked at Newcastle and was doing a job down below, as they were changing the prop shaft, a hole was cut into the side of the ship to swing it out and George stood on this piece of wood to get access to an awkward bolt and fell into the River Tyne. a PLANK was floating past. His glasses were the very thick type I believe. Graeme.


----------

